# Introducing Myself And Guru Gobind Singh Ji's Birthday



## ParvinderSingh23 (Jan 3, 2005)

Wahegururu ji ka khalsa, Waheguru ji ki fateh!
Best wishes to all on occation of Guru Gobind Singh Ji's Birthday.
My detail information is available on http://www.parvinder.50megs.com

Thank you
Parvinder Singh
Lecturer(CSE), Guru Jambheshwar university, Hisar-125005(India)


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jan 3, 2005)

Welcome Parvinder Singh Ji,

I remember you visited SPN initially...

Many many best wishes on occation of Guru Gobind Singh Ji's Birthday to everybody.

Have Fun !!


----------



## lion (Jan 3, 2005)

wellcome bhai sahib ji,nice to have you here!


----------



## Arvind (Jan 3, 2005)

Dear Parvinder,

Nice to see you here 

Looking forward to your active participation in the forums.

Regards.


----------



## Singhstah (Jan 3, 2005)

Hello


----------



## S|kH (Jan 3, 2005)

Personally, nothing else makes me happier than seeing Sikhs in India from my generation 

An inspiration to us all..


----------



## etinder (Jan 4, 2005)

Parvinder ji, a very very warm welcome to the forums..and i hope that you will enjoy your stay at the forums..

i have couple of friends at gurujambeshwar university teaching in the pharmacy deptt and i know prof sharma head of deptt of management deptt at {censored} bhiwani.

good to have u on the forums and wish that you participate whole heartedly in the discussions

gurufateh


----------



## ParvinderSingh23 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for replies. Now a days i'm busy in my research on topic Information hiding.
I was really surprised by message from etinder that he knows many of my university. how?  Etinder,Dr. H.R. Sharma is my guide . How u know them? he has retired recently from {censored} &S, Bhiwani and joined the CSIT, Durg


----------



## Arvind (Jan 7, 2005)

Dear Parvinder,

Etinder ji is expert in Information hiding and dissipation... lol.. just kidding...

We would like to know more about your thesis topic, and kind of research you are doing in this field.

Regards.


----------

